# I want to kick him out!



## Mandia99508 (Jul 15, 2010)

My husband and I have been struggling with our marriage for about a month and half now. It's been a long haul of me trying to maintain it and him just being like a roommate to me. I've put in so much effort and attempted to bring us full circle in our marriage to put us back where we used to be. I must finally face the truth, and that is: he is no good for me right now.

Although we have only been married a year his drinking has increased dramatically in the last year. It's to the point now where he is an everyday drinker and gets hammered drunk on a regular basis (2-3 times per week). I'm so tired of being treated like I don't matter and it hurts me everyday to co-exist with someone like this. He's probably remaining in his depressive state because he refuses to get help or go to a doctor. He is just stagnat and not moving forward in his life. He's made no attempt to re-enroll in school. His daily life consists of work, sleep and drinking. It's so bad that he has begun to neglect a cat that we own which he is responsible for feeding each day. He takes the time after work to go and get more booze every night, (which is putting us in financial turmoil -one of the reasons he drinks) but he can't seem to walk right next door the grocery area and buy more cat food. I was not aware that we had been out of canned cat food for our cat until today when I went home for lunch and he was in the shower, and the cat had not been fed. So I went to the cupboard, and checked the dirty dishes. I don't think he has treated the cat to canned food in days. This cat has a daily routine. And it's not fair to him to do this. 

I tried to wake him up on the sofa last night and got treated horribly. He was drunk and incoherent. I don't understand why he feels the need to do this, and then treat me so poorly (both when he is sober and when he is drunk). 

So after all this I've had enough. I want him out. We rent, my maiden name is on the lease. We've been in the same place about 4 years. I just want him to leave. But our lease has expired and we are now out of contract anyway.

So I need some suggestions as to how to remove him from my home legally. I honestly don't even care if he must resort to living in his truck or a shelter.


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not a lawyer, but I'm guessing in any state you're going to need to file for divorce to achieve that.


----------



## Mandia99508 (Jul 15, 2010)

ManDup said:


> I'm not a lawyer, but I'm guessing in any state you're going to need to file for divorce to achieve that.


Oh honey, I divorced and left his ass a long time ago. But thanks. No lawyer was necessary as I got him to agree to all terms easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

Mandia99508 said:


> Oh honey, I divorced and left his ass a long time ago. But thanks. No lawyer was necessary as I got him to agree to all terms easily.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh that's a very old post. For some reason it was at the top of my list. Good job.


----------

